# PerformaX router/w table



## bargain hunter (Mar 21, 2010)

My name is Rick, and I am a bargain hunter. Just recently I was shopping at Menards, and found this great deal on a Performax router with a table. I couldn't pass up the deal. When I got home and unpacked and inspected it , it seemed like a pretty well made machine, although I noticed it was made in China. My Standley router has only one speed, and that is super high. The PerformaX has a variable speed from 9000 to 27000 rpm, 7 amp, 1 horse , single phase. 
My curiosity got me to look on line to see how good of a router this is. And I find out I can't even find it online. And the parts service website seems to be closed.
So what I'm wondering is, can anyone tell me if they have ever heard of this router, and tell me any good or bad points on it. 
I've never seen a variable speed router before. I've always thought routers were strictly high speed. What applications would you use a lower speed on?
Even though China says to me cheap, I believe I got a great deal, but will I be disappointed? Would appreciate any info anyone can give me on this product.
Thank You
Rick


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

I have done lots of buying at menards over the years, but rarely had any luck buying anything that I could find replacement parts for. They might be able to help you at the store itself. That is where I got my first table saw (bench top) and when I wanted to buy a new safety blade guard for it this fall I found out that the company that's brand was on it didn't seem to be in business or at least wasn't paying their web hosting fees.

Lower speeds are used for larger bits and things that a shaper would do instead of a router....though to me not much difference between the two except for the bit size and speed. Others here are much more knowledgeable about these things than I am so maybe one of them can help out.

As for China being cheap, that seems to be where most power tools are made these days.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Welcome Rick! I don't know anything about the specific brand of your router but it might be just fine for you depending on what you plan to use it for. The variable speed is to accomodate different size bits. The larger the bit, the slower the router has to go. Also some woods require slower or faster speeds so the bit won't "burn" the wood. 
Hopefully there is some type of warranty on the router that Mernards will honor. Many imports come from one company but get branded for whatever outlet they go to. They are somewhat all the same machine, some lower priced chains may get the ones that aren't quite top spec.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the router forum. We are pleased you have chosen to join with us. Seems the China of today is the Japan of yesterday.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Rick, welcome to the RouterForums. Thanks for becoming a member of the community.


----------



## mark111 (Mar 19, 2017)

*Dont buy a performaxx router*

I had the 2.25 horsepower one - twice - both times it almost injured me. First time it got ahold of the protective cover and threw it up into my face - lucky I was wearing safety googles. The second one is actually spinning backwards and took the piece of wood threw it across the room and smashed an antique cabinets glass out. I looked up on the directions and it should be spinning clockwise and here its spinning counter-clock wise. Very dangerous and not worth the chance. You get what you pay for. Shame on Proformax for producing a dangerous product and shame on Menards for carrying a dangerous product.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

mark111 said:


> I had the 2.25 horsepower one - twice - both times it almost injured me. First time it got ahold of the protective cover and threw it up into my face - lucky I was wearing safety googles. The second one is actually spinning backwards and took the piece of wood threw it across the room and smashed an antique cabinets glass out. I looked up on the directions and it should be spinning clockwise and here its spinning counter-clock wise. Very dangerous and not worth the chance. You get what you pay for. Shame on Proformax for producing a dangerous product and shame on Menards for carrying a dangerous product.


Welcome to the forum Mark . Your a little late to the party though , as this thread is 7 years old


----------



## corer (Feb 14, 2019)

I just got done watching Routers for beginners...yeah, you might want to check it out too. One of the first things they tell you is that routers spin clock-wise. Because of this, when you mount it on a table it's upside down so it's now spinning counter-clockwise so you have to push it the other way. They said if you push it the same way you do when you are using it by hand only with a table it will shoot out. So, neither Powermax or Menard's did anything wrong (not trying to be nasty here but) you just didn't know how to use your router. User's manuals are an important thing.


----------

